# Potential move...



## russi666 (Jul 8, 2013)

Hi guys,

I've been toying with the idea of moving for a while. Currently in the UK. Was saving so i have the option of either mortgage, try and set up a business if I have that eureka moment, or have a pop at moving abroad (the dream).
I live with my parents, and have no commitments, no kids etc. My partner of 10 years lives with us. I'm nowhere near the target savings amount, but there's a strong possibility I could be out of work in the next couple of weeks. Been at the same company for 10 years, but things are quiet and they seem to be actively trying to move people on. 
My thoughts are, I have nothing here, I may as well have a try, see how it turns out. If it fails, I fly back, tail between legs begging mammy for my room back!
My question, I know things are very, very dire over there at the moment, so do I realistically have any chance of finding work, or setting up a small catering firm there? 
I speak not one word of Cypriot. I have a couple of Uncles there who are doing ok, but I haven't spoken to them about it. I'm not particularly close to them, and don't like to trouble them. Any comments received with appreciation. I imagine they'll be mainly negative, but I'd still like to hear thoughts, as I'm a bit confused at the moment with work. Just exploring a few avenues. 
Thanks in advance


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

Work is very sparse out here. What industry do you work in?

If I were you, I'd try to line up a job here before moving and I'd recommend coming out for a month or two to get a taste, before making a final decision.


----------



## russi666 (Jul 8, 2013)

Woodwork. Been at the same company for ten years, 5 of those making predominantly fire surrounds, with a few bits of furniture here and there, tables, units and such like. Just been put through a course to become certified in working with Corian, basically a marble substitute, easily molded and worked. The other 5 years at the company were as Warehouse Manager and Distribution Manager, but it wasn't really my thing.
Thanks for the advice. Appreciate it.


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

Honestly, that doesn't really sound like something you'd be able to find work in out here. A lot of people struggle to find work here and a lot of the work that can be found is seasonal.

Unless you have another means of income or an independent way of supporting yourself, you'd pretty much end up being out here with no job.

I'm not saying its impossible, but its improbable that you'd find work.


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

russi666 said:


> Woodwork. Been at the same company for ten years, 5 of those making predominantly fire surrounds, with a few bits of furniture here and there, tables, units and such like. Just been put through a course to become certified in working with Corian, basically a marble substitute, easily molded and worked. The other 5 years at the company were as Warehouse Manager and Distribution Manager, but it wasn't really my thing.
> Thanks for the advice. Appreciate it.


With your qualifications you would probably only be able to get odd jobs from other people. Doubt very much that regular work would be available. 
Suggest that you come over for a recce first to sus the place out.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

May I ask why you mentioned setting up a catering firm if your expertise is in woodwork?

Pete


----------



## russi666 (Jul 8, 2013)

Yes, certainly. Although I have no expertise in the catering industry, I'm quite a skilled cook, and it's something I enjoy doing, which sort of ties in with "the dream". I also have a business idea for catering that I believe may be a niche in Cyprus, which I believe has the potential to be quite successful.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

We hear this so often. People who believe they have a niche idea in catering. It has all been done before and many start up and close within months. 
You would need to have something really really special for it to make any money.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Before retiring I ran my own signmaking business. I used to get many people who were starting up in business that needed signs for their shops, vans etc. I could usually tell the ones who would succeed by the way they spoke of their business. Those that had "amazing" products, niche ideas and new inventions that they spoke lyrically about were the ones to fail. The ones that spoke about the market and their target prospects were more likely to succeed.

The key point of my saying this is that regardless of your product or service the only thing that makes a business successful is the ability to gain prospects and sell to them.

In Cyprus we constantly see startup ventures often as kiosks and tavernas and as part of our discussions we assess how many months it will take them to fail. For example there is a new supermarket/cafe located right on the steep hill of the Polis Road. It is now into month 2 of the 6 it will take to fail because it is in a rather dangerous position for people to stop and difficult to see if you don't know it's there. Therefore it will fail to get the customers through the door in sufficient quantity. This was true of the coffee shop there before it and the supermarket before that.

Unless you are able to setup and run your business with the clear knowledge of your market and your proven ability to sell your product, regardless of what it is, you are very unlikely to succeed. Business is about selling not product. Now go back and read your post about your business.

I hope this makes you think carefully before you proceed.

Pete


----------



## russi666 (Jul 8, 2013)

I know my target very well, and the product. The reason I'm so sketchy is because I do firmly believe it is a niche. I'm not going to lie and say it's amazing or revolutionary, it's a basic idea that has been done successfully numerous times before. But I don't believe there is anything similar in Cyprus, particularly the Paphos region. If there is it's extremely poorly advertised. 
Chances are I'll bottle it rather than bite the bullet and have a pop. But you never know. Have to see the outcome at work, and assess just how fed up I am.


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

Everything is extremely poorly advertised here IMO. Its all word of mouth for the most part.


----------



## mdekkers (Jul 3, 2013)

zach21uk said:


> Everything is extremely poorly advertised here IMO. Its all word of mouth for the most part.


That is more a matter of personal expectation and experience as opposed to "poorly done" etc. Coming from "The West" we are used to being advertised and marketed at, having a steady flow of information from the Internet and other media channels. 

Cyprus, as part of the Mediterranean and Middle East, is much more about interpersonal relationships, word of mouth, and "social web of trust" to coin a Web 2.0 phrase. You find people, businesses and services through the people you know, who know someone that has had a good (or bad) experience. This way of doing things takes time and effort, but over time you build up some great long-term relationships, something that to me has a lot of value. 

As for the original discussion about working, catering etc - the Island is full of (amazing) caterers that look after the huge weddings, christenings and other related parties. These also look after catering for special events, movie shoots etc. 

I cannot agree more with Pete:


> Unless you are able to setup and run your business with the clear knowledge of your market and your proven ability to sell your product, regardless of what it is, you are very unlikely to succeed. Business is about selling not product.


Martijn :ranger:


----------

